# mk3 dash removal



## Trobs09 (Sep 21, 2009)

im trying to remove the dash out of my mk3 golf
i took out all the screws inside the car... my friend said that there are bolts next to the ecu if u remove the rain tray. they seem impossible to get the nut off (considering u need a 5 year old to put their hand in there cuz mine barely fits in between everything)
are they the right ones?? any suggestions to make it easier to get them out?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Remove the rain guards, or get the guy from the Burger King comercials with the small hands, he could help.


----------



## GinsterDbS (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash removal (Trobs09)*

Just did this earlier today. it helps if you remove the windshield wipper motor. The screws come out fairly easy.


----------



## Trobs09 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: mk3 dash removal (Trobs09)*

PFAHAHAHAHA THE JR WHOPPER GUY HAHHAHA


----------

